# الوشم



## karim1 (9 أغسطس 2011)

مرحبا هل الوشم حرام


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أغسطس 2011)

*مفيش حاجة اسمها حرام مسيحيا *


----------



## My Rock (9 أغسطس 2011)

مرحب بك،
لا يوجد شئ اسمه حرام في العقيدة المسيحية. هناك تصرف لائق وغير لائق.
الوشم في العهد القديم كان له علاقة بالعرافات والسحر، ولذلك امر الرب في الإبتعاد عن جرح ووشم الجسد (لاويين 19).
إضافة الى ذلك، يعلمنا الله في كتابه المقدس من خلال الرسول بولس بالوحي المقدس، ان اجسادنا هياكل مقدسة يجب ان تبقى مقدسة ويجب ان نحافظ على طهارتها لسكون الروح القدس فينا (كورنثوس الأولى 6).

فالوشم عادة يُنظر اليها في أغلب المجتمعات على كونها غير لائقة، ويُنظر للاشخاص الذين يحملون اوشام بأنهم بعيدين عن الرب، ولهذا السبب يجب على المؤمن المسيحي الإبتعاد عن هذه التصرفات الغير لائقة حفاظاً على جسده كهيكل مقدس ولكي لا يكون عثرة لغيره بحسب المجتمع الذي يعيش فيها.


----------



## amalon (24 سبتمبر 2011)

شاب من معارفي يضع وشم على يده (صليب غاااية في الروعة) و هو انسان كريم, متواضع و يحب الله دائما يساعد من حوله.. أنا لا أظن أن للوشم أية علاقة بنوعية الشخص و لا أظنه شيئا سيئا.


----------



## حبة خردل (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*بعد كلام apostle.paul ، My Rock لا يصح ان أضيف شيئاً ولكن احب ان اوضح بعض النقاط الهامة في هذا السؤال :*​
فى عصور الاستشهاد و من حب المسيحيين للاستشهاد
،كانوا يدقون على يد الطفل وهو رضيع علامة الصليب
حتى يضمن الاب والام إذا ما قتلوا من أجل المسيح
أن طفلهم هذا الذى لا يعرف الكلام إذا ما قدم إلى الحكام
فإن هذة العلامة تُبين أنة مسيحى وذلك من خوفهم
على أبنهم أوابنتهم من أن يحسبوا غير مسيحيين

*بل يكونون فرحين أن أطفالهم يقتلون من أجل المسيح*


لكى يضمنوا لهم أكاليل الشهادة والمكان السعيد فى ملكوت السموات ولو مات الاب والام وعاش طفلهما فعندما يكبر يعرف أنة مسيحى من علامة الصليب التى على يدة و أنة نال سر المعمودية المقدس .
وإن كان أساس دق الصليب هو عصر الاستشهاد
إلا انة نافع جداً أيضا فى حالة الحروب التى قد يكون من أثرها
موت الأبـــــــــــــــاء والآمهـــــــــــــات، ويبقى هناك أطفال صغار ليس فى مقدورهم الكلام أو معرفة دينهم فتكون علامة الصليب هى الاثبات القوى على مسيحيتهم وهذا يحفظهم من أن يقيدوا فى السجلات (الاوراق الرسمية) أنهم غير ميسحيين
وبهذا لايفقدون مسيحيتهم

*ولكن*  ظاهرة دق الصليب ليست ضمن ما هو ملزم في العقيدة المسيحية؛ فهي مجرد ظاهرة اجتماعية.. ارتبطت بالموالد. كما أن ظاهرة دق الوشم بوجه عام لا تقتصر علي الموالد المسيحية فهي ظاهرة منتشرة في جميع الموالد المسيحية والإسلامية 

وإذا كان البعض يدق الوشم ليعبر عن دينه، فإن البعض الآخر يدق الوشم ليدلل من خلاله بإيحاءات تعبر عن القوة أو الجبروت مثل: الأسد أو الثعبان. بالإضافة إلي أن هناك من يرسم علامات وأشكالاً يعجب بها بدون أن يعرف ما ترمز له هذه الأشكال في حقيقة الأمر.

*ملحوظة هامة* الأنبا بيشوي سكرتير المجمع المقدس ومطران كفر الشيخ  لم يدق صليباً علي معصمه، بل أن *البابا شنودة الثالث*  لم يدق صليباً علي يده. وهو ما يعني أن ظاهرة دق الصليب هي ظاهرة اجتماعية واقتصادية


*إن الإيمان الحقيقي بأي دين لا يرتبط بمظاهر خارجية.. بقدر ما يرتبط بسلوك يرتكز علي قناعات شخصية.* 
​


----------



## Mor Antonios (28 سبتمبر 2011)

حبة خردل قال:


> *بعد كلام apostle.paul ، My Rock لا يصح ان أضيف شيئاً ولكن احب ان اوضح بعض النقاط الهامة في هذا السؤال :*​
> فى عصور الاستشهاد و من حب المسيحيين للاستشهاد
> ،كانوا يدقون على يد الطفل وهو رضيع علامة الصليب
> حتى يضمن الاب والام إذا ما قتلوا من أجل المسيح
> ...


​ *اول مرة اسمع بهذه المعلومة، فهل من مرجع أو مصدر تاريخي يؤكد هذا الكلام؟ وشكراً*.


----------



## +فبرونيا+ (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*إن الإيمان الحقيقي بأي دين لا يرتبط بمظاهر خارجية.. بقدر ما يرتبط بسلوك يرتكز علي قناعات شخصية.* 
​ 
*مقتنعة أشد الاقتناع بهذا الكلام... ربنا يباركم جميعا يا اخواتي... *


----------



## إسرافيل (28 سبتمبر 2011)

معلومات قيمة غفر لكم


----------



## MAJI (28 سبتمبر 2011)

karim1 قال:


> مرحبا هل الوشم حرام


الحرام والحلال يعني وجود شريعة التي هي دستور حياة وقوانين في 
الاكل والشرب واللبس والعمل والقول والنوم ووو وهذا غير موجود في المسيحية . 
ان صح وجاز ان تكون للمسيحية شريعة فانها تتمركز في كلمة واحدة هي
المحبة
كل عمل يقصد به محبة وخير فهو لائق (بثقافتك حلال)
والسيد المسيح قال (لكل كلمة بطالة دينونة)


----------



## حبة خردل (28 سبتمبر 2011)

Mor Antonios قال:


> ​ *اول مرة اسمع بهذه المعلومة، فهل من مرجع أو مصدر تاريخي يؤكد هذا الكلام؟ وشكراً*.



بالطبع عزيزي

 فى أيام الملك المنصور قلاوون 1284 ميلادية أحد سلاطين دولة المماليك البحرية حدث أنّه اضطهد الأقباط جدًا و يذكر التاريخ أنّه كان قاسيًا جدًا خاليًا من الرحمة و لمّا تمرّد عليه الشعب أشهر عليهم السيف لمدة ثلاثة أيام متوالية حتّى غصّت الشوارع و الطرقات بجثث القتلى و قد ضيّق على النّصارى فأمر بأن لا يركبوا خيولًا و لا بغالًا و ألزمهم بأن يركبوا الحمير و ألّا يلبسوا ثيابًا غاليةً مزركشةً و ألّا يتحدّث نصرانى مع مسلم و هو راكب و غير ذلك من أنواع الذلّ و الهوان و ظلّت هذة القوانين سارية عليهم حتى خلفه صلاح الدين الأقباط تمسّكوا بإيمانهم صاروا يرسمون على أيديهم إشارة الصليب المقدس ومن ذلك الحين صارت هذة العادة مستمرة حتى الآن.

 المسيحيون المصريون يرشمون (يرسمون) أيديهم بعلامة الصليب تبعًا لكتاب " التقليد الرسولى " المكتوب قبل سنة 235 ميلادية حيث ورد فيه النص التالى تحت فقرة معنونة بعنوان (لأجل إشارة الصليب) ..
- " و عندما تجرّب ارشم جبهتك بمخافة دائمًا بعلامة الصليب لأنّها العلامة الظاهرة و المعروفة ضدّ إبليس إذا صنعتها بإيمان لا لكى تُنظر من الناس بل بعلمك تضعها مقابلك مثل سلاح. "
- فبالتالى رسم الصليب متعارف عليه عند المسيحيين و لكن لأنّهم لا يرسمون الصليب على جباههم وضعوه على أيديهم و مناطق أخرى فى أجسامهم.

ملحوظة 1

* هل نرشـم أم نرسـم الصليب !!
-  ورد فى تحليل و تفسير مصطلحات أسرار الكنيسة السبعة أنّ رشم الصليب هو رسم الصليب كما ورد كذلك فى تفسير القس أنطونيوس فكرى .. فبالتالى الرشم هو الرسم.

ملحوظة 2

*  كتاب "التقليد الرسولى" الذى كُتب باليونانية قبل عام 235 ميلادية و تقريبًا يُقال بأنّه كثتب فى عام 215 ميلادية بواسطة هيبوليتس قد ضاع نسخته الأصلية و لكن ظلّ الكتاب موجودًا فى الكنيسة المصرية بلغة قبطية و من بعد ذلك لغة عربية تحت اسم "الترتيب الكنسى المصرى" قبل أن يُعرف فى القرن العشرين و تحديدًا عام 1910 ميلادية بما لا يدع مجالًا للشكّ أنّ هذا الكتاب المحفوظ فى الكنيسة المصرية هو نفسه كتاب "التقليد الرسولى"

*كتاب "التقليد الرسولى" يعتبر أقدم نصّ كنسى نقلت عنه المصادر الكنسية القديمة فى مختلف المواضيع و خاصةً موضوع رشم الصليب الذى نقل عنه "قوانين الرسل القبطية" (القانون 1:47) و الذى اعتبرته الكنائس كلّها كتابًا ضائعًا بينما كان موجودًا فى مصر.

- بالتالى مسيحى مصر هم من عرفوا كتاب "التقليد الرسولى" وحدهم و ظلّوا ينفذّون أوامره دونًا عن سائر الكنائس و البلدان الأخرى نظرًا لضياع النسخة الأصلية اليونانية و عدم وجود أىّ أثرٍ لها.

*اجمل ما في المسيحية انه علي مر العصور ثبات الشهداء امام الحكام الطغاة العنصريين والامانة التي وجدها غير المؤمنين في المسيحيين ايامها أنهم عكسوا الآية ..... فبدلاً من ان الحكام كانوا يضطهدوا المسيحيين لكي يقل عدد المسيحيين وتتطهر البلاد منهم، فإذا بهذه الشهادة يولد مسيحيون جدد ومن أحسن طراز, لأن الشخص الذي يدخل المسيحية في أيام الاضطهاد يكون من العناصر الطيبة التي لم تأت للإيمان نتيجة أي إغراء مادي، إذن ما الذي دفعه أن يدخل المسيحية؟هي الفضيلة التي رآها متمثلة في هؤلاء الشهداء الأبرار، فتأثرت نفسه بصمودهم وصبرهم وجهادهم و فضيلتهم
*

*دماء الشهداء بذار الإيمان أي دم الشهداء يتحول إلي بذور تنبت منه نبت جديد*​​​​


----------



## MAJI (29 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا اختي حبة خردل على المعلومات الجميلة 
استفدت منها كثيرا
اضيف ان والدتي لها وشم الصليب على يدها رشم عليها عندما كانت في القدس وزارت الاماكن المقدسة فيها وقبر المسيح وطبعا لايزال على يدها.


----------



## حبة خردل (30 سبتمبر 2011)

MAJI قال:


> شكرا اختي حبة خردل على المعلومات الجميلة
> استفدت منها كثيرا
> اضيف ان والدتي لها وشم الصليب على يدها رشم عليها عندما كانت في القدس وزارت الاماكن المقدسة فيها وقبر المسيح وطبعا لايزال على يدها.



ياااااااه نفسي انا كماااان اروح القدس وازور قبر سيدي الغالي اللي فداني بدمه 






ربنا يخليهالك ويحفظهالك  :closedeye


----------



## MAJI (30 سبتمبر 2011)

حبة خردل قال:


> ياااااااه نفسي انا كماااان اروح القدس وازور قبر سيدي الغالي اللي فداني بدمه
> 
> 
> 
> ...


شكرا ليكي وعقبال ماتزوري قبر يسوع وعقبالي انا كمان وكل المسيحيين 
امين


----------

